# AFV club 1/350 Guppy II OOB review



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I noticed a distinct lack of reviews for this particular kit and since it's a new twist on an old favorite (The fleet sub) I thought I'd take a stab at an honest review. 

The box:

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_002.jpg

The parts:

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_019.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_004.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_003.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_017.jpg

The first thing to jump out at me is the size, I guess I was expecting something a little bigger; at just over 10.5 inches in length the model will be easy to display but may suffer from loss of detail if one uses too thick a paint.

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_007.jpg

Where this kit truly shines is the detail, copious amounts given the scale. I've not purchase an AFV club product before but if this kit is indicative of their overall quality, I'll be in the market for more. One nice touch I thought was the inclusion of scale torpedoes. (I'm assuming they're included for those that wish to make a diorama.) 

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_006.jpg

The details:

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_009.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_016.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_015.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_014.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_013.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_012.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/AFVGuppy_010.jpg

Partly assembled:

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/Guppybuild001.jpg
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm301/falcon_rk/Guppybuild002.jpg


The main hull is also molded in such a way as to allow the modeler to build the kit as a 'waterline' or display as a complete boat. Also included is one half of the inner pressure hull and a complete conning tower, neither of which will be visible once the kit is built. It also seems clear that AFV made a few parts common to all of their fleet sub series i.e. the lower hull and the photo etch.

If there is any critique I could level against this kit it would be this: AFV has offered two of the Guppy style fleet boats, the Guppy II seen here and the Guppy IB with the idea that they're supposed to represent two of the boats that were transferred to foreign navies. (With decals supplied for both) The problem is that, because they've made the lower hull part common to all their fleet boats, the Guppy II kit does not accurately portray the boat for which it is intended. The boat in question U.S.S Cutlass (SS 478) was a Tench class boat. The Tench class followed the Balao class and featured a slightly different bow 'knuckle' and, to my knowledge, has not yet been portrayed in plastic. A minor quibble to be sure (especially for those who'll be building the kit as a waterline), but a mistake all the same; rivet-counters beware. Also, the kit comes with it a set of photo-etch railings; while these are a nice addition, they too are not accurate to a Guppy sub. (As far as my research can uncover) Lastly, the kit does not include window inserts for the ports in the sail. Overall the kit has lots of detail and seems accurate to a Balao or Gato that has undergone a Guppy conversion. 

In conclusion, I would recommend this kit. However, I wouldn't pay full price (About $30). If you absolutely must have a Guppy in your collection and don't want a resin conversion kit, this kit is for you. If you want something bigger, have a bigger budget and more patience, you're better off going elsewhere. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Cutlass_(SS-478)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUPPY


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

That is a nice looking sub kit.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Good job on the review!

James


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------

